# Worx 16" Chainsaw



## Nitram4891 (May 31, 2012)

This thing is serious.  Hard to beat for the money and ease of maintenance.  This is what I did with it in about an hour.  Every log on the left had to be cut with one cut from each side as they were way bigger then the 16" bar.  I highly recommend this to anyone who needs a saw and has power available where they usually would  need it.


----------

